
Ask HN: What are your favorite interviews with developers? - hattori
And subquestion - where do you usually find them?
======
Jefro118
I made a site of interviews with open source developers:
[https://sourcesort.com](https://sourcesort.com)

I haven't added any new interviews recently. I might get back to doing them
soon but based on my mailing list stats I'm not sure it's worth the time. Let
me you know if you like them though.

~~~
hattori
I ran into that site and it's great actually.

